# SetCPU denied root access?



## misaelN04H (May 21, 2012)

just bought this app and attempted to install after i flashed RHCP's kernel. im trying to use setcpu but i keep getting a message saying its denied root access? i checked the superuser menu and setcpu is not even showing up on the list as "denied". i only have 2 apps showing up in superuser: KM launcher and titanium backup. no setcpu. can anyone tell me what the problem could be?

EDIT: it looks like i lost root permissions. i think it happened after i installed RHCPs kernel... i could be wrong as to HOW it happened, but i think only the currently allowed programs under superuser are ok. anything else asking for root permission is flat out denied. how do i fix this?


----------

